# Smoothing things out...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How are you all smoothing out the lumps and bumps that present themselves when you join together pieces of Tomy track? To a certain extent I realize that some "clickety-click" is always going to be present, which I accept, but some of the joints need a little more attention. Just wanted to ask what others are doing in case I've missed a tip or trick that could help. thanks in advance for any input you can provide. dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1 -- Take the track pieces apart.

2 -- Get a Dremel or similar rotary tool.

3 -- Grind off the bottom lip of the locking tabs (this is whats causing the track to rise at the seams. It has to be tight or else this becomes an issue).

4 -- Reassemble track pieces and everything should be smooth.

'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Here's a picture from an earlier post that shows the little locking bumps (blue arrow) that need to be removed. I cut the bumps off with a rotary tool. Some people remove the whole tab that the locking bump is on. I like to leave as much of the track mating structure intact as possible for better support.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=24460


 I actually grind off the tab from the bottom of the track (the one that slides _over_ the one you have pointed out).

 Works either way and probably just a personal preference. 

'doba


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Uh Oh...*

I shouldn't have skipped Noddaz's link on how to put together a slot car track. I already layed and fastened the track. 20/20 hindsight as usual. I guess a little T.L.S. is in order (tender loving sandpaper)... Luckily only a few trouble spots have given me a problem. Live and learn.


----------

